# Using a backpack for a suit



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an 8 mile (one way) commute that I need to make for just 1 day (conference). It’s a suit type of conference (or at least a jacket with slacks, shirt, tie, etc.). I don’t want to wear the suit while commuting. 

Anyone ever pack a suit into a backpack? I don’t have panniers or a commuter garment bag because my regular commute is short so I just use the backpack and keep shoes and other stuff in my locker at work. I can easily pack the pants, shirt, tie, shoes, etc. in the backpack but it’s the jacket the I am wondering about.

Thanks.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Why don't you just keep your suits at work. Just take the undies in the back pack.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

brianmcg said:


> Why don't you just keep your suits at work. Just take the undies in the back pack.[/
> That's what I did. Now & then when it was raining hard I'd drive the car & do a laundry exchange. The clean clothes would go in, & he dirty ones went home. If you can't hang your suit at work you can fold it carefully & hide it in an empty file drawer.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

get on youtube and search for folding a suit to pack in a suitcase. I found a couple videos where you turn half of the jacket inside out and put on sleeve into the other, then put the rolled pants inside the folded jacket. I've used that method a couple times and it works great.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

brianmcg said:


> Why don't you just keep your suits at work. Just take the undies in the back pack.


I do. 

But this isn't for my office. It is a 1 day conference that is in a different location.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Do a search on the Nahsbar site for Commuter Garment Pannier. I bought mine earlier in the year for less than $50. It will work well for your needs.

Performance Bike also sells the same version under their brand name, but it is costs $40 more for some reason.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

The best way to make sure that a suit doesn't get wrinkled regardless of how you carry it it to roll it instead of folding it. Works wonders.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I've had success using one of those pack-it folders which holds clothes. You neatly fold your shirts, pants, and jackets around a stiff plastic rectangle and then put it in a big fabric envelope. It seems to keep my clothes relatively wrinkle-free.

The one I have is here but I think a lot of other people make them.

EAGLE CREEK Pack-It Folder 18 - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Saw somebody commuting down Mass. Ave. last month with a regular suit bag hanging off his back. Looked like he rigged some king of backpack straps for it... ??


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Neatly and tightly fold the jacket and pants around a piece of stiff cardboard. You might even want to then wrap plastic kitchen wrap (Saran Wrap) around it all to keep it firmly in place on the cardboard, so that it stays neat while you are riding.

Ride slow. Don't want to end up sweating when you get there with no place to shower.


----------

